# beginner's guitar



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

My 12 year old daugther would like to learn to play the electric guitar. she has saved about $500 to set herself up. What features should we look for? What should we avoid?

We have found:
Windaroo super-strat for $295
windaroo les paul for $250 (Used)
Simon Stratocaster for $229
with all of these we could get a rocktec 20w amp for $125

At another store they are recommending a Cort G254 for $300. with a Lanney 10w amp for $95. 
She likes Green Day, Sum 41, billy talent so would like to eventually play that kind of music. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

for a starter, I'd recommend either one of the Epiphone or Strat starter kits. Guitar and amp etc in-a-box.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Used gear will almost always be the best deal. Any 10 to 20 watt solid state practice amp should be OK for a beginner(Kustom, Behringer etc.). As for guitars i would stick with better known name brands, Epiphone, Squire, Yamaha, Ibanez etc... Your daughter will have to try them out to see if she likes them. Stay away from floating bridges such as on a standard strat (whammy bars) as cheaper models tend to go out of tune. Also budget some money for a strap. instrument cable, picks, strings and a tuner. For $500 with a bit of looking she should end up with some decent starter gear.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Honestly for a kid's first guitar you're looking for a good store as much as for a good guitar. Some stores focus on kids and families, and other stores focus on pro, semi pro, and wannabe pro players. Find a store that will take the time to let her try the guitars and see what feels comfortable for her. Also ask about warranties and if they do repairs on site. You want a store that will take the time to show her how to change a broken string a month later when that happens, and will fix up the little things that tend to go wrong when kids play guitars. Ask if they include a set up as part of the price. Customer service will be as important as the guitar itself.


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Our biggest problem is that the store in our little town seems to want to sell us anything rather then really helping us. My sister has found what seems to be a good guitar seller in her city (london, Ont) but that is 4 hours away. we only get there a few times a year. 
I have gone back to our home town store and they carry none of the better known brands that you recommended. they have baracuda, crafter, crestwood and the cort


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rose said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Our biggest problem is that the store in our little town seems to want to sell us anything rather then really helping us. My sister has found what seems to be a good guitar seller in her city (london, Ont) but that is 4 hours away. we only get there a few times a year.
> I have gone back to our home town store and they carry none of the better known brands that you recommended. they have baracuda, crafter, crestwood and the cort


Not knowing where Belleville is, what's close for bigger Cities?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some good advise so far. Stay away from the Walrmart/Price Club guitars as they are pretty much useless junk.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

One more piece of advice...

Guitars in your budget often have horrible setups. ie) strings are way too far off the fretboard.

If you want your daughter to have every advantage and to enjoy the instrument, get it set up by a guitar tech. Often the store you buy from include 1 free set up which is better than no setup.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Rose said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Our biggest problem is that the store in our little town seems to want to sell us anything rather then really helping us. My sister has found what seems to be a good guitar seller in her city (london, Ont) but that is 4 hours away. we only get there a few times a year.
> I have gone back to our home town store and they carry none of the better known brands that you recommended. they have baracuda, crafter, crestwood and the cort


All good advice from the experts here. I think the most important thing is the store and the service. There are many, many offshore little known brands where the setup and service will be far more important than the name on the guitar. What would be better would be a lower end model with known name brand from a store that could offer service. London's a bit too far away if you need this service!

Have you checked what's available in Kingston which is your closest big city? How about a day out in Toronto?


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

A lot of good advice here. Just to add a few more cents into the mix for a first guitar you want something that isn't expensive in case she looses interest but at the same time you don't want it to be too cheap or she'll loose interest because its hard to play, doesn't sound very good or just the overall quality turns her off.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Spend $40-50 on a decent headphone effect unit like a Zoom 505, spend the rest on the best quality guitar you can find that you like. The amp can come later............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Whatever you get, make sure it is well set up. It is well worth the money for a good setup. She might want to start with 9s for strings.*

Edit - this is really important.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> A lot of good advice here. Just to add a few more cents into the mix for a first guitar you want something that isn't expensive in case she looses interest but at the same time you don't want it to be too cheap or she'll loose interest because its hard to play, doesn't sound very good or just the overall quality turns her off.


What does anyone think about buying a quality used guitar (let's just say an American Strat) versus a new inexpensive guitar with the assumption that if the person loses interest then the money invested can always be recouped. A used quality unit should depreciate less than a cheap no-brand unit. Of course many name brand guitars appreciate over the years.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Spend $40-50 on a decent headphone effect unit like a Zoom 505


Hey tell me more about things like this. Are there any plain speakerless amps with just earphone jacks? I googled the 505 but I'm a long way off needing any "effects".


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Rose, just drive on down the 401 for an hour to Kingston. Check out Rennaisance Music or Centre Stage Music. Lotsa selections in both beginner guitars and amps.


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> What does anyone think about buying a quality used guitar (let's just say an American Strat) versus a new inexpensive guitar with the assumption that if the person loses interest then the money invested can always be recouped. A used quality unit should depreciate less than a cheap no-brand unit. Of course many name brand guitars appreciate over the years.


This is exactly what i am worried about. at 12 she still losses interest in things pretty quickly. Even if we have to top her up a bit, I'd rather get a guitar that either if she loses interest in playing she can recoup some money she has invested or if she does really love to play it will help her with quality sound. I know as an artist how hard it is to use substandard equipment, usually very discouraging.


Tarl do you know if Rennaisance Music or Centre Stage Music would have this kind of used guitar?

Do i get this right? that we could not get any amp just the head phones to start?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Hey tell me more about things like this. Are there any plain speakerless amps with just earphone jacks? I googled the 505 but I'm a long way off needing any "effects".


There are lots of really cheap old effect units that can be used with headphone only. The more basic ones are being given away at this point, but they have their uses. These old units arent pro gear and werent pro gear even when they were new, so thats why they are so cheap. On the plus side they are very basic, easy to use, and some even include a half assed tuner as well. If youre gonna play thru headphones they are outstanding for the cash. Just dont expect to much when you plug them into an amp.......

DOD fx7 (tend to be around $50)
http://cgi.ebay.com/DOD-FX7-GUITAR-...ryZ41419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zoom 505 (tend to be really cheap, as well there was a 505 II and a few other varieties)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ZOOM-505-Compac...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ41419QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yamaha Fx500 (better than the other two but harder to find and much more complex to use)
http://cgi.ebay.com/YAMAHA-FX500-Si...ryZ41419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There are tons of examples and if you look in any guitar store that sells used stuff, these guys are usually sitting around unloved because they are passe............


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Rose said:


> This is exactly what i am worried about. at 12 she still losses interest in things pretty quickly. Even if we have to top her up a bit, I'd rather get a guitar that either if she loses interest in playing she can recoup some money she has invested or if she does really love to play it will help her with quality sound. I know as an artist how hard it is to use substandard equipment, usually very discouraging.


There's a good chance she may lose interest, and then a year later get interested again, then maybe lose interest once more, then get interested again. When she hits high school she may find that a lot of kids play and then she'll want to, so even if she seems to lose interest in the short term hang onto it for a few years at least.



Rose said:


> Do i get this right? that we could not get any amp just the head phones to start?


Not exactly. What some of the guys are suggesting is getting an effects unit that's cheaper than an amp and using that with headphones. It is also possible to play without any amp at all, it just doesn't sound like much and is very quiet, and would probably really make her lose interest. Get an amp or effects unit.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Rose, the music stores here in Kingston have some used guitar deals from time to time...check this site out for instance www.coolguitars.ca


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

here are some examples of begginer's packs that can be had for dirt cheap
but are pretty decent for a begginer:


http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=14&P_ID=4508&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=15&P_ID=9576&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=17&P_ID=9686&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=24&P_ID=9832&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=16&P_ID=6997&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=8&P_ID=6656&PT_ID=30

http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=7&P_ID=9604&PT_ID=30


rbwi


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I got My first (and Only, since im still a newb) guitar(Typhoon Strat) and cheapish amp for about 350 dollars. Came with strap, patch chord, and a handful of picks. 

There were alot of things I wish I could've done better but with a younger person (I was about 13) You really can't tell if they'll get frusterated and quit.
My guitar satisfies me, when I feel I should move up I will.

I don't recommend spending more than 400$, But it's your decision.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

A used godin SD (SSH) and a tech 21 tm10 (killer killer amp) or similar.

evilGuitar:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> *Whatever you get, make sure it is well set up. It is well worth the money for a good setup. She might want to start with 9s for strings.*
> 
> Edit - this is really important.


Sorry. I just had to repeat this.


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

what do you mean by "9s for strings"?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Strings come if different guages (thinknesses). We refer to the gauges by the size of the thinnest string, or sometimes by the thinnest and thickest. 9s are the thinnest that are commonly available, and therefore easy to play on. In a set of 9s the thinnest string is .009 inches thick.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

Rose said:


> what do you mean by "9s for strings"?



he means the gauge of strings.

9 is a pretty small gauge so it will be easier on the fingers.


rbwi


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I actually use 8s, so you can get even thinner than 9s if you wish...........


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I actually use 8s, so you can get even thinner than 9s if you wish...........


Late 80s and early 90s it seemed like stores (or at least the 2 or 3 I went to) stocked as many 8s as they did other gauges. I don't remember ever seeing 12s then, but that may have just been me. Now in the couple of stores I frequent there's usually just a couple of packs of 8s, lots of 9s and 10s and 11s, and a few 12s. If the person who started this thread is in a small town I wonder how easily available 8s would be.


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you all so much for all of this advice. I feel a little more confident now. Here are the questions i think we should be asking when we go into a store.

What do you suggest for a beginner?
What kind of value will it have in 3 years?
How easy is it to play?
Will you set-up the guitar for her?
Can she come back often to get help if she needs it?
Will you charge her for it?
How easy is it to tune?
How easy is it to go out of tune?
What other charges are there? Strings, cables, tuner etc.
What warrantees does it have?
Do you do repairs?

Any more i should add?

No one has talked much about single coil verses hum. I am assuming that a combination of the 2 would be more versitile? Does the kind of guitar (not sure the termanology) eg Strat, les paul.. etc. dictate the coils? She tends to like the look of the strat.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*close by*

Rose,

I noticed that you are from Belleville, I am close by and frequent the local stores a fair bit, Have you checked out both stores in Belleville? 

Renanaisse ( spell ?) in Kingston also rents out instruments.

There is a store in Cobourg as well that is highly recommended.





Rose said:


> Thank you all so much for all of this advice. I feel a little more confident now. Here are the questions i think we should be asking when we go into a store.
> 
> What do you suggest for a beginner?
> What kind of value will it have in 3 years?
> ...


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd better clarify since I could be giving the belleville stores a bad reputation. I actually live closer to trenton, so have gone to those stores. After visiting them i was feeling very much out of my depth. after being able to ask all of my questions here i think i'm ready to go out shopping again. We are planning to hit the cobourg store today. then belleville tomorrow. Wish us luck!!!
Any last minute tips?


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

Well she has know tried a lot of different guitars. her favourite is a Yamaha pacifica 112. ( $325 ) Even with her eyes closed she choose that one. I think it has a smaller neck. (the daisy rocks seemed to have to small of a neck )I'm a little concerned that it may not have the quality she would want. Looking a little on line it seems to be a little expensive for that guitar as well.


----------



## JWR Guitar (Dec 6, 2006)

My experience with Daisy Rock has been negative. My students who have them wish that they never bought them. Their unique shapes also make them terrible for learning proper technique and they're next to impossible to sit down with. The last thing I will say about beginner guitars is, stay away from the Washburns as they have too many glaring issues at the under $500 price point. Hands down, the best practice amp for the money is the Roland Micro Cube because it has a variety of sounds built in, it will plug in or take batteries, and much more!.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Rose said:


> Well she has know tried a lot of different guitars. her favourite is a Yamaha pacifica 112. ( $325 ) Even with her eyes closed she choose that one. I think it has a smaller neck. (the daisy rocks seemed to have to small of a neck )I'm a little concerned that it may not have the quality she would want. Looking a little on line it seems to be a little expensive for that guitar as well.


Don't go by online prices too much unless you're actually looking at Canadian stores. Those are pretty good beginner guitars. Expect to need a set-up in a couple of months, but that's normal with any guitar. It sounds like you've done well.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Rose said:


> My 12 year old daugther would like to learn to play the electric guitar. she has saved about $500 to set herself up. What features should we look for? What should we avoid?
> 
> She likes Green Day, Sum 41, billy talent so would like to eventually play that kind of music.
> Any suggestions?


I would recomend that you stay away from guitars with Tremolo's and get her a hard-tail guitar. Hard-tails have better tunning stability, are easier to string up and generally have better sustain than a guitar with a trem system. Hard-tails are also easier to maintain.

Daisy Rock (http://www.daisyrock.com/) makes feminine guitars (if she is interested in that kind of thing), and you can get them in Canada.

A Melody Maker or Les Paul Junior would be a good choice - New or used.

The packages that come with the tiny guitar amps - the amp is usually not very good. If the amp sounds terrible, it can be quite discouraging, so I would suggest that you budget at least $200.00 for an amp, and you will still be looking at a small lower end piece of gear.

You can get software on the net for free that will allow you to plug your guitar into your computer - the ones I have used sound far better than the wee little practice amps that come in the packages. If you have a fairly good set of computer speakers, you might get away with this and she can either spend more money on the guitar, or save her money for an amp or something else. If you go this route you will need a ¼" to 1/8th inch adapter to plug the guitar into the computer - but you can get these at just abount any dollar store or anywhere else you can but consumer electronic cables.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> You can get software on the net for free that will allow you to plug your guitar into your computer - the ones I have used sound far better than the wee little practice amps that come in the packages. If you have a fairly good set of computer speakers, you might get away with this and she can either spend more money on the guitar, or save her money for an amp or something else. If you go this route you will need a ¼" to 1/8th inch adapter to plug the guitar into the computer - but you can get these at just abount any dollar store or anywhere else you can but consumer electronic cables.


Hamm, can you tell us more about this software? As I mostly play in front of the computer (while doing an on-line course) being able to hear myself through the headphones would be ideal.


----------



## Exit22 (Jan 23, 2007)

Rose said:


> This is exactly what i am worried about. at 12 she still losses interest in things pretty quickly. Even if we have to top her up a bit, I'd rather get a guitar that either if she loses interest in playing she can recoup some money she has invested or if she does really love to play it will help her with quality sound. I know as an artist how hard it is to use substandard equipment, usually very discouraging.
> 
> 
> Tarl do you know if Rennaisance Music or Centre Stage Music would have this kind of used guitar?
> ...


Rose come to Kingston, and go to centre stage music, its on Princess street right across from Canadian tire downtown. Talk to John, he'll hook you up. He knows his stuff, and is an honest guy:rockon2:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi-
first posting for me :wave: 
ive been using software amp programs lately, as i live in a small apartment- if im playing through an amp in the daytime people think theres a party and come knocking- at night people think theres a party and come knocking, or call the cops
im using guitar rig 2
http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=guitarrig2_us&ftu=16422af8847c399&flash=9

and amplitube
http://www.amplitube.com/

they have a lot of versatility- you can play through different amp/cab/effects setups to create a useable sound- they have recorders, tuners, etc- sounds great through a set of headphones- 
woulda been a godsend when i was 12 geez

if i where you id buy an epiphone, mexican strat, or a used higher end model guitar for the full 500$- put it all into the guitar, and then use the software-
if you have a line in on your pcs soundcard you just use a guitar cord and adapter
a quality guitar will last ages- and interest in it will come and go- if its always there, then its always there right?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

JWR Guitar said:


> Hands down, the best practice amp for the money is the Roland Micro Cube because it has a variety of sounds built in, it will plug in or take batteries, and much more!.


how about the vox vc30vt or vc15vt my vote.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rose said:


> *...her favourite is a Yamaha pacifica 112. ( $325 ) Even with her eyes closed she choose that one. I think it has a smaller neck...*


Then go for it. She can try out amps with her guitar.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

fraser said:


> ive been using software amp programs lately...............guitar rig 2...............and amplitube


Do you know if there is anything simpler and cheaper? Those are up in the hundreds of dollars range. I just need a simple guitar to computer interface.


----------



## gilead (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sure you'll get a lot of suggestions but I've had a couple of Epiphones and for the money you can't beat the quality. If your not in a rush you can usually get some great deals on the forums, local flyers etc. I just picked up a LP 57 Gold top for $325 Canadian with a hard shell case. It still had the tags in the case. 
Also check out any fender strats , made in Japan or mexico. These are also good quality for the price.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Hamm, can you tell us more about this software? As I mostly play in front of the computer (while doing an on-line course) being able to hear myself through the headphones would be ideal.


Hi Mike,

There are lots out there but this is what I use:

Savihost (http://www.hermannseib.com/english/savihost.htm)
+ 
Freeamp 2 (http://frettedsynth.asseca.com/ampsims.html#FreeAmp2)

and, you may need this:

ASIO4ALL (http://www.asio4all.com/)

All are free at the time of this posting, but check with the sites to make sure.

Andy


----------



## Rose (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the help. She has now bought a Godin SD and a fender frontman 15r amp. Once that was in her hands she wanted nothing else. Hope this is the beginning of a long musical life.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm sure you know that any other questions you have you can post here


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For anyone that is curious:

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinsdp.htm


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> For anyone that is curious:
> 
> http://www.godinguitars.com/godinsdp.htm



I'd say thats a smart kid! Nice compact guitar body and Canadian quality!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rose said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help. She has now bought a Godin SD and a fender frontman 15r amp. Once that was in her hands she wanted nothing else. Hope this is the beginning of a long musical life.


...both are excellent choices, in my opinion, and will give her a taste of pro quality.

-dh


----------



## R U Kind (May 21, 2010)

Consider an electric-acoustic guitar. You can see if she likes playing with a minimal investment by just buying the guitar at first. She can play it for awhile unplugged. Then if she likes it, and seems like she is going to stick with it, you can get her a relatively inexpensive practice amp and appropriate accessories. If you get a full size guitar for her, get a Don't Fret Note Map for it. It will show her where the natural notes are for the first twelve frets. Takes the mystery out of the fretboard. I wish I had one when I was learning. If possible get her some lessons from a good instructor familiar with teaching newbie guitarists. I shouldn't do this to your daughter but, you can put forth the spector of getting an amp and accessories as stimulous for her to keep at it and study hard. Hey, whatever it takes to get them playing and having fun is fair game in my book. Best of luck to you and your daughter.
R U Kind


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I am a strong advocate for a Squier Strat as the perfect learning instrument. In the last 6 months I have bought two second hand guitar, amp, lead, strap, full monty combinations for £50 and £55 respectively. You can then set the guitar up yourself (at that price it is a great learnining tool for the budding guitar tech) and once set up will play beautifully. I gave the first to my grandson and kept the second to hotrod.
These sets are always in the small ads here, as people buy them then find out very quickly that it takes more than a week to learn guitar!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree. 
i rock out on one every day. 
i was initially surprised that something this inexpensive could perform this well


----------

